# Very faint positive 6 weeks after miscarriage...scared of miscarrying again



## Caroline83

Hello, 

I first came on this amazing forum about 10 weeks ago when I was first pregnant. Unfortunately that pregnancy ended at 11 weeks, and although I have struggled to come to terms with that loss, I have just started to deal with it and we decided to try again. Anyway, I was due on yesterday and took a test, which showed a very faint line. The same has happened today (the line doesn't show up straight away) and I am terrified that the faint line means that my hormone levels aren't high enough and that it means I'll miscarry again...

I guess I'm looking for reasurance that the faint line is because I'm so early and completely normal!?

Any help / words of comfort would be really lovely at the moment. 

x x x x x x


----------



## Caroline83

Can anyone help?? Xxx


----------



## anchor08

My first pregnancy, the line was quite faint at 16dpo, and this time it's faint but not too bad at 13dpo. It can take a while to get a strong line, hang in there and stay as calm as you can!


----------



## amjon

Did they test your levels after the MC to 0? It's possible it could still be from the MC.


----------



## Caroline83

Thanks both for replying. 

I'm pretty sure it's not from my last pregnancy. We've been trying this month and I was testing negative 10dpo, so it's a new baby. I took a digital this morning and it said pregnant, so I'm going to stop testing, relax and try and take one day at a time. 

Thanks x


----------



## anchor08

That's a great attitude, I hope I can do the same! Good luck!


----------

